# Turkeys Skunk #1



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 13, 2006)

*A friend was kind enough to give me two clones from his SK1 mother.

I will be using these little ladies to provide clones for my next grow.
when I recieved them they were already rooted so I transplanted them into a mix of 40% Perlite : 60% organic soil (el cheapo brand) In 6" square pots.
The have been in soil for eight days now, and seem to like it. I plan to start a lite 5-1-1 Alaska Brand feeding in a couple of days. For now thay are about 2'' from 4800 lumens fluro, I will slip them under the 400mh after a while.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 14, 2006)

*MMMMMMMMM Skunk #1. Damn TURKEYNECK this is gonna be one funky smelling grow.   I hope you are ready for that dead roadkill Skunk smell because it's coming.   Looking foward to this grow and will be following to the end.  *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 15, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *MMMMMMMMM Skunk #1. Damn TURKEYNECK this is gonna be one funky smelling grow.   I hope you are ready for that dead roadkill Skunk smell because it's coming.   Looking foward to this grow and will be following to the end.  *



oooh..dead roadkill...cant wait. Ganna have to step up my game and build some filters.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 16, 2006)

*Okay guys, I think Ive repaired my little leaf problem. PH is a steady 6.5 after a mild dose of 5-1-1 Fish emulsion...I desided to go ahead start using a little low stress training to start bushing these future mothers out. 
*
_two weeks in soil, the first pull:_


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2006)

*That's it TURKEYNECK tie those ladies down man. They love it.   Can't wait to see what these little girls look like in a few weeks.  *


----------



## Tonto (Oct 17, 2006)

Sweet, some Skunk. I actually like the smell of skunk, I guess it's just mental association at this point. I'll be driving down the road and my spidey weed smelling sense perks up when I smell a skunk *who's smokin* 

I'll be along for the ride on this GJ, Turkeyneck. Glad to see the early LST


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 17, 2006)

*Thanks fellas.. TBG..I am so anxious to start topping...The stems are all purple..Cant wait to see the flowers..At this point Im in no hurry to flower my clones.. I need to create a couple of monsters so I can take all of my cuttings at once in order to create a sea of green. Plus I'll get plenty of practice rooting my clones while topping my little mothers.

Hey Fluid..Its funny you say that,.. sometimes ..I almost enjoy the smell of a faint skunk spray lol.

I appreciate the replies, keeps my confidence up!
I'll keep you posted....*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 27, 2006)

*Three weeks in soil, been using LST for 12 days. They seem to have made themselves at home for now...Thanks for the comments guys, helps boost my confidence. 

CHECK IT:*


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Oct 27, 2006)

I myself just got 12 clones of the wonderful smelling _*SKUNK #1*_. This time when I smell it, I wont have to think about breaking out the milk or tomato juice. Hahaha. Good 1 will watch your progress.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 27, 2006)

Looking good Turkey.....time to give those babies more light!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Whats up TURKEYNECK. I see your babies are coming right along and looking great. You got them babies leaning don't ya.   Keep them updates coming with pics of course.  *


----------



## rockydog (Oct 29, 2006)

Man Turkeyneck, those girls are looking nice. Can't wait to see em throughout the grow


----------



## Reverend Willis (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey T-Neck. How ya' been? Long time. I was searching for Skunk grows and came across your thread. The grow looks good. I like those pipe cleaners. Don't they make it easy to LST. 

I'm about ready to grow some Skunk myself. I bought a pack of Skunk Special from Female Seeds and can't wait to grow it out. My flower room  is full right now and I have no space for them. I'm up to my ears in WW (also from Female Seeds). A few months ago I started 8 ww clones in hope of having 4 survive. All 8 survived and now I'm stretched for space. What a nice problem to have. 

Anyway, I'm gonna hang around and watch your baby skunks as they grow. By the way, do you know which seedhouse your clones came from?
all the best. Rev


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 30, 2006)

*Whats up guys..thanks for the comments. Im working on some duct and filters at the moment, as soon as im able to finish I'll move 'em under the 400mh..

Hey Rev...glad to have you aboard, My friend grew the mother skunk from a clone that a friend with a med permit gave him. So I dont know where they get the seeds from, but Im sure its reliable. Those pipe cleaners are awesome, If Im not mistaken...I think I robbed that method from one of your prior grows.
This is a tough strain, Ive been pullin' these little ladies down in every direction and they never skip a beat. More updates soon.*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 19, 2006)

*Some of you may already know that one of my ladies has been sick, little to no growth, yellowing, small leaves...classic signs of root damage(I thought)..she has had her roots washed and been transplanted into a better medium for over a week with no signs of improvement. I would appreciate any advice at this point.(through PM please)

The other skunk lady seems very healthy, I took a nice cutting from her to replace the weakling. Im using 'Greenlight' rooting powder in about 40% perlite : 60% of the new M.G. Organic choice soil. This method is more or less an experiment(for me) as I am currently building a rubbermade style cloner.
I will be posting more mix of my progress soon.*
_
Sorry, Pictures are a little blurry:_


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 19, 2006)

I dont know whats goin' on with these pix.. I need sleep. I'll update later.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I dont know whats goin' on with these pix.. I need sleep. I'll update later.


*Whats up TURKEYNECK. Your babies are looking great.  You said you need sleep and would update later. Man i hope you haven't been sleeping for 2 days.    *


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 21, 2006)

hey your looking good keep it up


----------



## Tonto (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the weak plant, it definitely doesn't look like it's grown much since the last update. 
Good luck Turkey, keep postin'!


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yo T! Where you at? Tell us about your babies. How they doing? It's been five weeks, did the sick one come around? You have made me think about doing three at a time. I am really hoping for at least one male in the 10 pack... for my friend. I think it's most entertaining watching them grow from seed. So maybe He will get lucky and get a make to make a bunch of seeds. And from there grow sensi. And when you get low on seeds, just pollinate another female. Oh, sorry... this is your thread . Go on man, tell us what you got. How they doing, it's been three days. 
:bong1:


PS Do they stink yet? And how bad? Should I invest in one of those Ion Air thingies?


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey TN...

Sorry to hear about your problems.  I hope things turned out well in the end.  Did you figure out what was going on?   I am constantly amazed at how a deficiency in just one area can mess up a plant.  I always look at environmental factors including but not exclusive to nutes. 

I did see how the tips looked burnt and for me that usually means overnuting.  

Anyways,  best of luck!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 10, 2006)

*Sorry guys...Ive been crazy busy lately... The Sick skunk is starting to take off after A transplant into the Miricle Gro 'Organic Choice' w/ about 30% Perlite and rocks for drainage... The other HEALTHY Skunk has produced 5 healthy clones which were rooted in soil with GreenLite Rooting Hormone, The plan was to flower 8 to 10 single cola clones to accomplish a SOG....

I'll Have  pictures up soon. Thanks for all the replies...*


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 11, 2006)

mmmmm skunk
i think everybody likes that smell lol.i love driveing down the road and smell skunk.my buddie had some skunk bud he got from a guy who grow it.the stuff stunk up the truck from his pocket.i asked him if he hit one,he pulld out his bag mmmmmm awsome stuff great high and tasty


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 11, 2006)

yaaa i made it to senior member.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 20, 2006)

okay...Everything is going good with the two mothers. The clones in soil were cut mid to late November, the leaves are yellowing with absolutely no new growth whatsoever, I assumed they were hungry so I started feeding them a very mild 5-1-1 two weeks ago today...No visible progress there. 

After my troubles with soil I plan to convert my flower room to hydro, I have no experience with this so it will be awkward at first but I'll be able to squeeze more clones in the SOG...which means more bud, in less time. 

In the pictures below you can see that the yellowing has stopped in the two mothers, In the first pic the left mother was the sick skunk from my prior post.
The last picture is a single 1 quart cloner that I put together last week, I built a single cloner to experiment with before I build the real deal which Im in the process of constructing right now..... Enjoy the pictures and STAY TUNED.:ccc:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 20, 2006)

*Everything is looking great TURKEYNECK. Where have you been hiding mang? *


----------



## Tonto (Dec 20, 2006)

Looking great! What did you do to make the cloner?


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 20, 2006)

why do u tie the plants down like that? what does that do for them?


----------



## Tonto (Dec 20, 2006)

thedutchmaster3 said:
			
		

> why do u tie the plants down like that? what does that do for them?


 
It's called Low Stress Training, or LST. It is a way to make the plants bushier and basically create more colas.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Dec 20, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> It's called Low Stress Training, or LST. It is a way to make the plants bushier and basically create more colas.


 
Yessireee, boy hidee. If you've never LSTd with magic pipe cleaners, then you owe it to yourself to try them. I stumbled onto them and they work the EASIEST of any LST method I've tried. I use the long ones -12." You can get them in fabrics and crafts at Wallys. Drill a few hole at the top edge of the pot and you'll be amazed at how easy they work.

Hey T-Neck, you good-lookin' sumbitch. I ain't run across your skunk scent for some time now. How ya' been? Looks like we're still in the same bizness, growin' reefer. I gotta tell you, I've been having some good skunk smoke with my Blue Mystic. I'm entering my 2nd year of growing and the results are steadily improving. I'm veg'ing a Female Seeds Skunk Special mom over the holidays and plan to clone her. I'd love a big pile of fat skunk buds. I'd get nekkid and roll around in them. Way cool.

I hope you have a good holiday season. I'm toasting (tokin' a fatty) in your brother's memory. Best always.
Rev


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 20, 2006)

nice keep up the good work


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 21, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> okay...Everything is going good with the two mothers. The clones in soil were cut mid to late November, the leaves are yellowing with absolutely no new growth whatsoever, I assumed they were hungry so I started feeding them a very mild 5-1-1 two weeks ago today...No visible progress there.
> 
> After my troubles with soil I plan to convert my flower room to hydro, I have no experience with this so it will be awkward at first but I'll be able to squeeze more clones in the SOG...which means more bud, in less time.
> 
> ...


*TURKEYNECK do your clones have any roots? *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks guys..LST is crucial when growing in a small area.
Thank you Rev...This will be our first Christmas without  my brother, thats enough to make a man question his beliefs. Thanks for remembering.


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 21, 2006)

Welllllllllllll........... 

LST is very interesting... 

I originally tried a variant of LST on my 1st grow (drilled grommets into the sides of the buckets and tied down) and used with the larger 'training sticks' when the plant was older.  I have to say  she turned out very large.

I think a regimen of topping to create multiple budsites is a big part of it as well.  Judicious pruning and 'leafing' are other elements to consider.   

I purposely train my plants in a concave fashion b/c that is the pattern of light fall off.

[pic: 4 weeks flower, single plant.  LST, pruning, topping, leafing and training stix]


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 22, 2006)

*These poor plants have been tugged in every direction you can emagine, They love it though. It makes for a stronger more tame bush. They are growing like crazy, My home-made cloner is almost finished,  I'll snap some pictures and show it off soon. 

ps: Zarnon that thing looks like a monster. You give her the knife yet?*


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 22, 2006)

Some good info showing up here ...Rev, you ain't right , rollin' naked in skunk  hahaha!

I noticed Turkey your using some 5-1-1?  Sounds like fish ferts, yes?  Try mixing in equal part seaweed or kelp extract , complete veg fertilizer there my freind .


----------



## learnin to gro (Dec 22, 2006)

hey man lookin good.  i built a rubbermaid cloner too 8 of 9 rooted in 10 days.  pipe cleaners are good but use what i got lying or which happened to be individual strands of cat5 wire working good so far


----------



## Reverend Willis (Dec 22, 2006)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Some good info showing up here ...Rev, you ain't right , rollin' naked in skunk hahaha!


"I ain't right?" My psychiatrist used to say the same thing before I got her to roll around nekkid in some skunk. It'll cure what ails you.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 22, 2006)

*


			
				Elephant Man said:
			
		


			Some good info showing up here ...Rev, you ain't right , rollin' naked in skunk  hahaha!

I noticed Turkey your using some 5-1-1?  Sounds like fish ferts, yes?  Try mixing in equal part seaweed or kelp extract , complete veg fertilizer there my freind .
		
Click to expand...


Alaska brand fish mud....We talked about this in the chatroom a while back...
I have no idea where to get seaweed around here though.

I can always count on the Rev!! hey who needs a tanning bed when you can just get naked and lay in the growroom! *


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 23, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *Alaska brand fish mud....We talked about this in the chatroom a while back...*
> *I have no idea where to get seaweed around here though.*
> 
> *I can always count on the Rev!! hey who needs a tanning bed when you can just get naked and lay in the growroom! *


 
I remember our chat about the fishy ferts...didn't remember if we talked about the kelp or not.  Hmmm, got any molasses?  Bone meal?


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey dude.  Sorry to sow confusion.  That single Kali was from a long time ago... already 'up in smoke' my friend!  I thought it was  a pic that showed the results of training.  By the end that sucka was sporting huge buds (my Avatar is a pic from the end).

I think the kelp based nutrients are really good.  It seems like that is what this early rooting enhancer I use is made from.

Nice nugs Rev!  Different pistil coloration between the two... That Blue Mystic must have been some pungent stuff!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 10, 2007)

*Im having some problems with my SK1 Mothers. 
SEE:http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=68575#post68575
To see pictures.....Thanks.*


----------



## caabca (Jan 11, 2007)

hey turkey, pipe cleaners...i think i'll try that..sorry to hear about your problems...hopefully EM and Z can help you out..good luck!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 11, 2007)

*The pipe cleaners work great, they dont damage the stems, and it makes it easy to adjust the tention so as not to break a branch.
...I'll update my journal once I bring my ladies back to good health.*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 10, 2007)

*Took long enough but with the help of a few of you guys They seem to be on the road to recovery. Ive got alot of other things in the garden right now which I'll be Showin' off soon enough. Couple of pics for ya.*

_The one on the left look pretty wicked..the right one seems to still be strugglin a little._


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2007)

*Whats up TURKEYNECK. Yes the ladies are looking much better. Just wait until your house starts smelling like roadkill(aka dead skunk) *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 27, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up TURKEYNECK. Yes the ladies are looking much better. Just wait until your house starts smelling like roadkill(aka dead skunk) *



*They smell more like fruity cat wizz than dead skunks..
How ever, they seem to be having problems again, I think I truly HATE the two sickly axs Skank...I mean Skunks.

Ive just given them a second 1/2 strength dose of SuperThrive in a 1/2 gallon  of water each. I may try a foliar feed as advised by Hick but I'll wait untill I see what the superthrive does for/to them... 
These things create a serious canopy side by side, I wonder If I sound trim the undergrowth and keep 'em trained. Feedback? Here are some pictures.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2007)

*Whats up TURKEYNECK. I think i would rather smell the dead skunk than cat wizz.   We had a few plants that smelled like cat wizz also but it goes away. I wouldn't trim off any of the leaves but that's just me. Have you checked your PH to see if maybe that is causing the yellowing on the plants? *


----------

